# LA Phil Presents: Handel’s Messiah - Dec. 15 & 16, 2009 @ 8:00 PM, Walt Disney Hall



## bdawes

*LA Phil Presents: Handel's Messiah - Dec. 15 & 16, 2009 @ 8:00 PM, Walt Disney Hall*

LA Phil Presents: Handel's Messiah - December 15 & 16, 2009 at 8:00 PM at Walt Disney Concert Hall

Featured Artists:

Les Violons du Roy 
La Chapelle de Québec 
Bernard Labadie, conductor 
Rosemary Joshua, soprano 
David Daniels, countertenor 
Alan Bennett, tenor 
Joshua Hopkins, bass-baritone

It's hard to imagine Christmas without the most famous oratorio of all time. Experience a complete period-instrument performance, with a stellar lineup of Baroque vocal specialists.
Visit LAPhil.com for tickets today.
Link to program page:

http://www.laphil.com/tickets/program-detail.cfm?id=1962


----------

